

 Methods & theory Utopians & Idealists:[Customer/User Validation] - fun2have
http://johnnyholland.org/2009/09/05/utopians-and-idealists-how-to-design-products-fitting-the-needs-of-the-users-most-likely-to-use-them/

======
jemmj
An unusual and revealing angle on who takes to innovations and why. Useful for
anyone interested in why some innovations succeed and others fail, why some
people resist change and others love it, and why mini culture wars like PC vs
Mac often break out.

------
sabrinamach
A great theory for understanding how innovation affects users and who will
adopt your new innovative product.

